# Which Muppet Are You?



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

I don't know if this has been done before...

http://www.quizilla.com/users/AutumnSong123/quizzes/What Muppet are you?/


----------



## Nefarious1 (Apr 12, 2004)

LMFAO They are soooooo me!


You are Statler or Waldorf.

You have a high opinion of yourself, as do others. But only because you are in the balcony seats.

ALSO KNOWN AS:Those two old guys in the box. 

SPECIAL TALENTS:Heckling, complaining, being cantankerous 

QUOTE:"Get off the stage, you bum!" 

LAST BOOKS READ:"The Art of Insult" and "How To Insult Art" 

NEVER LEAVE HOME WITHOUT:Their pacemakers.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

You are Kermit the Frog.

You are reliable, responsible and caring. And you have a habit of waving your arms about maniacally.

FAVORITE EXPRESSIONS:
"Hi ho!" "Yaaay!" and "Sheesh!" 

FAVORITE MOVIE:
"How Green Was My Mother" 

LAST BOOK READ:
"Surfin' the Webfoot: A Frog's Guide to the Internet" 

HOBBIES:
Sitting in the swamp playing banjo. 

QUOTE:
"Hmm, my banjo is wet."


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

suprise "Animal"


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Jesus roller skating Christ -

Kermit the Frog


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

I would be scooter... but i didnt do the quiz...lol


----------



## roadkill (May 11, 2006)

WTF?!?

You are Sweetums.
A hard exterior covers up the soft sweet center of your soul. And you love to eat humans.

SPECIAL TALENTS:
Really big dance steps. 
FAVORITE MOVIE:
"Big" 

QUOTE:
"Wait for me!" 

LAST BOOK READ:
"Taming Your Outer Beast" 

NEVER LEAVES HOME WITHOUT:
Robin the Frog


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

You are Kermit the Frog.


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

I hate these quiz's with a passion.....someone please explain to me how the hell I am Kermit the Frog.......?


----------



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

You are Beaker.You are very tense, stressed and paranoid. You hate furthering the cause of science, as it tends to get you blown up.SPECIAL TALENTS:Scientific assistant, Victim LAST BOOK READ:"1001 Meeps to a Bigger Vocabulary" FAVORITE MOVIE:"Run Silent, Run Meep" QUOTE:"Meep! Meep! Meep!" NEVER LEAVES HOME WITHOUT:Medical Coverage

Sounds about right.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

You are Sweetums.
A hard exterior covers up the soft sweet center of your soul. And you love to eat humans.

SPECIAL TALENTS:
Really big dance steps. 
FAVORITE MOVIE:
"Big" 

QUOTE:
"Wait for me!" 

LAST BOOK READ:
"Taming Your Outer Beast" 

NEVER LEAVES HOME WITHOUT:
Robin the Frog 

ya ok


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Fozzie Bear.
"Wocka! Wocka!"


----------



## Rocky (May 4, 2004)

Oh boy... lol

_You are Sam the Eagle.
You are patriotic and devoted. And extremely anal.

HOBBIES:
Patriotism, Being appalled at what everyone else is doing. 
FAVORITE MUSIC:
The National Anthem of America

FAVORITE MOVIE:
"An American In....America"

LAST BOOK READ:
"Men are from Mars, Women are from Venus, Eagles are from America"

QUOTE:
"Please stop that now! It's un-American!"_


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

looks like Nefarious1 and I scored the same title!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

You are Animal.
You are completely nuts, but fun to be around.

SPECIAL TALENTS:
Drums, Women, Food.
HOBBIES:
Drums, Women, Food.

FAVORITE EXPRESSIONS:
"Louder!", "Food now!" and "Want Woman!"

LAST BOOK EATEN:
"The Musicians' Guide to Drums, Women & Food"

NEVER LEAVES HOME WITHOUT:
An appetite. 

Would seem to be a fairly accurate test


----------



## Nefarious1 (Apr 12, 2004)

LMFAO FE... You know that tells me a lot... It tells me that you are just as much of an asshole as I am. LOL


----------



## strange1 (Mar 12, 2006)

Animal has always been my idle, 
So how the hell did Kermit come up???


----------



## strange1 (Mar 12, 2006)

Found another test site.
http://www.matthewbarr.co.uk/muppets/
Test came out Animal. 
Now I'm happy


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

You are Kermit the Frog.
You are reliable, responsible and caring. And you have a habit of waving your arms about maniacally.

FAVORITE EXPRESSIONS:
"Hi ho!" "Yaaay!" and "Sheesh!" 
FAVORITE MOVIE:
"How Green Was My Mother" 

LAST BOOK READ:
"Surfin' the Webfoot: A Frog's Guide to the Internet" 

HOBBIES:
Sitting in the swamp playing banjo. 

QUOTE:
"Hmm, my banjo is wet."


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Cool now I am Gonzo still fits


----------



## Koumajutsu (Aug 9, 2006)

i got:








You are Gonzo the Great.You love everyone, and still you get shot out of a cannon on a regular basis. Oh, and you are completely insane and have a strange fascination for chickens.ALSO KNOWN AS:The Great Gonzo, Gonzo the Great, Just Plain Weird SPECIES:Whatever HOBBIES:Tapdancing blindfolded on tapioca while balancing a piano on his nose, backwards, five times fast. FAVORITE MOVIE:"From Here to Eternity...with no brakes." FAVORITE TV SHOW:"Touched By An Anvil" QUOTE:"No parachute? Wow! This is so cool!"

Take this quiz!

Quizilla | Join | Make a Quiz | More Quizzes | Grab Code


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Ok... According to Ms. Wicked's link:







I am Sweetums. Wahoo! He's my favorite Muppet! Too funny!

According to strange 1's link, I am Animal. LMAO


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

You are Rowlf.
You are a loner, and love classical music, You can play the piano without opposable thumbs. Then again, you are just a Muppet.

ALSO KNOWN AS:
Ol' Brown Ears 
HOBBIES:
Piano playing, punning, fetching. 

QUOTE:
"My bark is worse than my bite, and my piano playing beats 'em both." 

FAVORITE MOVIE:
"The Dogfather" 

FAVORITE COMPOSER:
Poochini 

FAVORITE SONG:
"I've Never Harmed An Onion, So Why Should They Make Me Cry?" 

Not bad....'specially since I do play the piano....


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Perfect fit! I do work in a lab.










You are Dr. Bunson Honeydew.
You love to analyse things and further the cause of science, even if you do tend to blow things up more often than not.
HOBBIES:
Scientific inquiry, Looking through microscopes, Recombining DNA to create decorative art. 
QUOTE:
"Now, Beakie, we'll just flip this switch and 60,000 refreshing volts of electricity will surge through your body. Ready?" 
FAVORITE MUSICAL ARTIST:
John Cougar Melonhead 
LAST BOOK READ:
"Quantum Physics: 101 Easy Microwave Recipes" 
NEVER LEAVES HOME WITHOUT:
An atom smasher and plenty of extra atoms.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, I find this hard to believe, but quizzes never lie, right?

Your Result

You are Miss Piggy.
You are talented and the center of attention. At least you'd like to think you are. You're really just a pig.
FAVORITE EXPRESSIONS:
"Moi", "Moi" and "Moi!" 
LAST BOOK READ:
"Women Who Run With Frogs And The Frogs Who Better Wise Up Quick" 
FAVORITE MOVIE:
"To Have and Have More" 
DRESS SIZE:
If it's expensive, it fits. 
BEST FEATURES:
Eyes, eyebrows, eyelashes, nose, cheeks, hair, ears, neck, shoulders, arms, elbows, hands, fingers, legs, knees, ankles, feet, toes and so on and so forth. 
SPECIAL ABILITIES:
Singing, Dancing, Directing, Producing, Writing, Starring, and Being Famous.


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

Rizzo the Rat


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Where do I go to complain? I am Not Miss Piggy.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

lol statler or waldorf (the old gus in the balcony)...kinda had a feeling


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

You are Rowlf.
You are a loner, and love classical music, You can play the piano without opposable thumbs. Then again, you are just a Muppet.
ALSO KNOWN AS:
Ol' Brown Ears
HOBBIES:
Piano playing, punning, fetching.
QUOTE:
"My bark is worse than my bite, and my piano playing beats 'em both."
FAVORITE MOVIE:
"The Dogfather"
FAVORITE COMPOSER:
Poochini
FAVORITE SONG:
"I've Never Harmed An Onion, So Why Should They Make Me Cry?"

Hubby cracked up when he saw this, because I DO play the piano.


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

Sam the Eagle

"Please stop that now, it's un-American"


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

What Muppet are you
Created by AutumnSong123

771 other people got this result! That's 3% 

Take another quiz! Your Result

You are Sweetums.
A hard exterior covers up the soft sweet center of your soul. And you love to eat humans.
SPECIAL TALENTS:
Really big dance steps. 
FAVORITE MOVIE:
"Big" 
QUOTE:
"Wait for me!" 
LAST BOOK READ:
"Taming Your Outer Beast" 
NEVER LEAVES HOME WITHOUT:
Robin the Frog


----------



## Mr Unpleasant (May 24, 2006)

Your Result










You are Statler or Waldorf.
You have a high opinion of yourself, as do others. But only because you are in the balcony seats.
ALSO KNOWN AS:
Those two old guys in the box. 
SPECIAL TALENTS:
Heckling, complaining, being cantankerous 
QUOTE:
"Get off the stage, you bum!" 
LAST BOOKS READ:
"The Art of Insult" and "How To Insult Art" 
NEVER LEAVE HOME WITHOUT:
Their pacemakers.

That exactly who i thought 'd be...cool


----------



## Frankie-s Girl (Apr 5, 2009)

I am Sweetums on the first test and Gonzo on the second...

I can see that.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Your Result

1070291402_ffBunsen_s.jpg
You are Dr. Bunson Honeydew.
You love to analyse things and further the cause of science, even if you do tend to blow things up more often than not.
HOBBIES:
Scientific inquiry, Looking through microscopes, Recombining DNA to create decorative art.
QUOTE:
"Now, Beakie, we'll just flip this switch and 60,000 refreshing volts of electricity will surge through your body. Ready?"
FAVORITE MUSICAL ARTIST:
John Cougar Melonhead
LAST BOOK READ:
"Quantum Physics: 101 Easy Microwave Recipes"
NEVER LEAVES HOME WITHOUT:
An atom smasher and plenty of extra atoms.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Dr Honeydew..Big surprise.


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

I am John Denver









SWEET......BOW TO ME...FOR I AM YOUR MASTER


----------

